# Toro Power Clear 180



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

I was was working on a 2011 Toro Power Clear 180. The motor is a Powermore 87cc 4 stroke. The carburetor was growing green algae in it. I cleaned out all the passages and got the neddle unstuck. The float bowel gasket (O ring) was torn so I needed a new one. Looking the part number up I see they only make a kit for it. The kit has both gaskets, float, pin and needle, and the 2 O rings. #119-1988 The kit was $20. My question is there a place making just the O ring for the float bowl?? The carb is a RUI ING cast in the carb. I only used the one O ring. It measures 42mm diameter and about 1mm thick. It is square cut but I think a round O ring the correct diameter would work. I am sure I will be seeing more of them. $20 for a O ring is a little pricy.. Thanks..


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Maybe a Honda bowl gasket will fit???
5X Carb Rubber Seal Ring Float Bowl Gasket For Huayi RuiXing Honda GX200/ GX160 | eBay


----------



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

Grunt Thanks for the reply. They look like they might fit. If I need another one I will see if they work!!


----------

